# Can someone help us name her?



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday I found this little girl, she was abandoned (yes I looked around and tried to see if there were other cats around, no there weren't. I have already been lectured by other's on another site about taking this kitten in, and really don't feel like getting that here. I am saving this kitten's life.) She is only 4 weeks, maybe 5 weeks old. (Again, I went out and got the kitten formula, a bottle and I am feeding it small bits of canned cat food [which it eats like it is it's last meal.] I know it needs it's mother's milk and nutrients for at least 8 weeks 10 to be safe.)

Okay now that, that is out of the way. I don't mean to sound rude, but I don't like being told I am doing something wrong, when I am saving it's life.

My husband and I can not agree upon a name. We do not like human names for animal's, I do like other languages as long as they are not lengthy (that is the same for English names), IE, my cat's name is Dolce, because she was so sweet and cuddly from the day we got her. I want something that represents her coloring or the way she looks. We don't like Fluffy or fuzzy etc.

Here are the names he turned down: Ash, Willow, Kiara, Jasmine, Chloe, and Sassy. 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...059844026_100000148997228_596879_821029_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...13177404_100000148997228_596877_4371218_n.jpg

So here I am asking you experts for your creativity and help on names.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't understand why you think we would tell you you're doing the wrong thing. :?: I'm glad you're helping her. 

I try to name my cats according to their temperament. Perhaps the fact that she is a rescue might help you to choose a name.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Xena, for the little tough, but gorgeous, warrier kitten who survived?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is great you are saving her life!! I think you should name her Gremlin! She is sooooo cute.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

She is a doll! Are you sure it's a girl? How about... Tink?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's beautiful. What about Bella? It seems to go well with Dolce.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Totally getting this from your username, but what about Birdie? Cookie, Buffy, Misty... It's so hard for me to come up with names that are non-human because I'm the opposite, I like people names! Regardless of what you decide to name her, she's totally adorable!

p.s. She looks like my aunt's cat Milo, who is a girl.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is break your heart adorable!


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

What a lucky kitty. I think the name *Willow* is suitable as you have suggested:smile:


----------



## Macky (May 26, 2008)

Good for you to rescue this baby! If you can save at least one kitty out of all the abandoned, kudos to you! She's beautiful. I like the name Bella as Susan suggested. I just rescued a 7 week old kitten. Found him under a dumpster at work. (he's in my avatar)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

How about Bella Rose?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, she's beautiful! Thanks for taking care of the little darling.  I love Marie's suggestion of Xena (what a great show and a tough woman to boot!). I'll suggest Gabrielle (Sticking with the Xena theme...Gabby for short?), Olivia (another tough female from Fringe), or Amalthea (from the Last Unicorn).


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

How about Lucky, or perhaps Goldie (as in valuable).

Definitely worth saving. What a beauty.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

could try Fofa, fluffy or soft in portuguese.

Or Neko cat in japanese


----------



## meeshmeesh (Oct 18, 2010)

I really love Willow. I think it suits her. Of course, you can't go wrong with Chloe either! (that is one of my cat's names)


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I don't understand why you think we would tell you you're doing the wrong thing. :?: I'm glad you're helping her.
> 
> I try to name my cats according to their temperament. Perhaps the fact that she is a rescue might help you to choose a name.


_I am sorry that I was rude, it is just that I asked this question on another forum, and got my head chewed off by multiple people. Stating that I was ruining it, and that you should NEVER remove a kitten from it's mother until 8 weeks minimum, etc.. and I just didn't want that anymore._



marie73 said:


> How about Xena, for the little tough, but gorgeous, warrier kitten who survived?


_I thought this was adorable, but my husband replied with Zelda being better, because she is a princess who got rescued. Lol, _



Sinatra-Butters said:


> I think it is great you are saving her life!! I think you should name her Gremlin! She is sooooo cute.


_Thank you so much. Lol, my Lhasa Apso's name is Gizmo. We thought she looked like a gremlin._



teasha said:


> She is a doll! Are you sure it's a girl? How about... Tink?


_Positive she is a girl. I liked that too, but husband said no. _



Susan said:


> She's beautiful. What about Bella? It seems to go well with Dolce.


_This is what we named her, I came back to tell everyone we named her Belle (pronounced Bella), because she is so beautiful. Then I seen that there were many who suggested this for me as well._




Jess041 said:


> Totally getting this from your username, but what about Birdie? Cookie, Buffy, Misty... It's so hard for me to come up with names that are non-human because I'm the opposite, I like people names! Regardless of what you decide to name her, she's totally adorable!
> 
> p.s. She looks like my aunt's cat Milo, who is a girl.


_My first name is Shelly and my last name is Bird, and everyone in our family is called just Bird, so that wouldn't work. _



I want to say Thank You! to everyone on here. You were so supportive of me rescuing her, this is what I needed. I knew in my heart I was doing the right thing, then after the first site telling me all these negative things. You guys just made me reassured about my decision. Just ant F.Y.I to all: when I got her, she was sunken in and all of her bones were showing. She had no fleas, mites, worms, even hardly any dirt. She has had a bath, (which she thoroughly enjoyed)nekitty, food (her little tummy is not sunken in any more), toys, and she has been checked no worms, nothing harmful, just needs more nourishment, which I am sure she is gotten now.


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, now I know I did the right thing. The place where I found this kitten is in the desert between mine and a friends house. Well today, a little orange kitten the same age was at her front door in the corner dead. :-( this makes me so sad


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It must have been heartbreaking to find the little orange kitten. I find it strange to think that you would be criticized for saving an abandoned kitten. Perhaps people misunderstood the situation. In any event, your Belle is adorable. And (surprise, surprise), I like the name you picked!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Belle is good... Bella is too common for me. Which one did you choose exactly?


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Belle is good... Bella is too common for me. Which one did you choose exactly?


Her name is Belle (pronounced Bell - eh)


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Aw... what a lovely girl. And of course I like the name Belle.  I can never believe someone would ever ridicule a person for saving a kitten's life! Though, sadly, it happens often enough. That's something I like about catforum people here don't really point fingers (mostly) and badger you if you are doing something good.

'Chelle


----------

